

StartupInMe Is A New Type Of Aggregator For The Startup World - jkaljundi
http://www.arcticstartup.com/2011/11/30/startupinme-is-a-new-type-of-aggregator-for-the-startup-world

======
christiangenco
Minor typo:

    
    
        The content on StartupInMe comes from **two** basic methods: by automatic discovery of startup related content, submissions from users, and by following key influencers in the startup scene
    

Posted here instead of in the arcticstartup.com comments because I have
createnewaccountphobia.

~~~
SquareWheel
I was going to suggest email, but it looks as if they've already fixed it.

